

 Review my startup - Luke_gouniq
http://www.gouniq.com
We connect individual stores to one checkout. Any feedback would be great.
======
Luke_gouniq
Well getting retailers on it doesn't seem to be a problem.

What we are trying to achieve is a shopping centre environment where buyers
can jump in and out of individual stores without having to leave GU.

We have some PR campaigns setup and some online advertising ready to roll out.

------
Lenad
Seems nice and useful for designers.

How do you plan to get users both customers and designers?

